# Something is blocking certain chat-related programs



## Stromm (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello, I am going to quote to you an e-mail I sent to the support staff of the game I play, I am having trouble logging into it but it is definately a problem that is not coming just from the game but something with my connection and a possible firewall/security issue, please take the time to read it:



> Hello, for 4 days I have had an issue with my network. I was playing AO just fine on Tuesday afternoon but all of a sudden when I tried to log in later this is what happens:
> 
> Looking up hostname (bar stays empty for about 20 seconds)
> 
> ...


For AIM, it stays at 'connecting...' Then it says 'The AIM service can't be reached.' 

For MIRC and Anarchy Online, see above

For Ventrilo, I hit the 'connect' button then it sits for about 15-20seconds and says 'Unable to connect to server.'

I read another post in this forum and two things that I am concerned about were mentioned. First, it was mentioned that many college campuses have QOS. I understand this. Second, it was mentioned that you guys do not help circumvent the security of campus networks. I understand that too. I am not asking you to help me circumvent the security of my campus's network. But the thing is here, I have connected to all those programs listed above before on my campus connection QOS or no QOS, but the connection seems to blank out on those things every once in awhile. 

Think of it like a balance, on one side of the balance you have browser speed, and the other, you have connectivity to chat programs/games. At some times it's level, and other times it randomly becomes all in favor of browser speed and none in favor of the chat programs/games. I don't know what triggers this change. It has happened on and off for the past 3 weeks, each time was not more than 10 hours, but now it's been over 4 days and i'm still getting the same problem. When I had this problem in the past, usually at about 2 AM when the traffic on the campus connection dies out, this problem goes away. But it's been 4 days, and it's the weekend now when the network is usually fast and perfect for games and chat for me, and i'm still having this problem.

As I stated to the support staff of the game, I tried hooking up my computer to another room to see if that would work, and it didn't. I still had the same problem. So i'm thinking this must be related to something in internet options, it just does not make sense that I am unable to get connectivity to chat programs or games but then my browser goes off like a rocket.

Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated it. I am so bored atm. :\


----------



## Stromm (Nov 30, 2004)

Anyone? :\


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

It could be that your IT on Campos decided to do somthing about the bandwidth usage.


----------

